# Way to swap in new Video into multiple PT Sessions at once?



## Bropecia (Dec 8, 2018)

Hi all, 

I'm working on the first few episodes of my first TV series gig. Going pretty well. Wondering... when you get a new cut, is there a way to AUTOMATE the process, or an easier way to swap in the new Video into (in my case) 20+ sessions, without having to do it for each session individually? 

I know it's best to wait for locked cut, but yeah... this happens and I'd like the most efficient solution to this. Thanks for any guidance here.


----------



## MartinH. (Dec 8, 2018)

Bropecia said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working on the first few episodes of my first TV series gig. Going pretty well. Wondering... when you get a new cut, is there a way to AUTOMATE the process, or an easier way to swap in the new Video into (in my case) 20+ sessions, without having to do it for each session individually?
> 
> I know it's best to wait for locked cut, but yeah... this happens and I'd like the most efficient solution to this. Thanks for any guidance here.



Can't you just overwrite the old file with the new one under the same name?


----------



## charlieclouser (Dec 9, 2018)

MartinH. said:


> Can't you just overwrite the old file with the new one under the same name?



Well, that might work - but then you've lost the version / date identifying information that is probably in the filename. 

OP's issue is a strong argument for using an outboard video player like VideoSlave, because you just load in the updated clip(s) one time and you're done - but of course that requires a separate computer to act as the video host.


----------



## Bropecia (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks guys, okay. I was considering videoslave until everything seemed to be working fine with just straight import - but if it'll save me having to re-import for every session, then it's a done deal. Looks like it offers a lot of other great features too, so... Appreciate it!


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 3, 2019)

...and you *can* run it on the same machine as your DAW if you have the power. A secondary machine though is great if you have it.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jan 3, 2019)

colony nofi said:


> ...and you *can* run it on the same machine as your DAW if you have the power. A secondary machine though is great if you have it.


I've run 3 DAWs simultaneously without any issues. Not sure how well Macs handle it. A lot of the time you can actually get more processing power. If you have one DAW supposedly hitting it's limit, you can often start up another one without pushing the first one over the edge and get quite a bit done in the second one. The only really issue is with PT HD hardware (maybe some other interfaces as well) which don't like to be shared so then you'd need to run multiple interfaces.

Edit: Just to give a little example - if you're running an intensive mastering chain, it'll all be on a single core and your DAW may be telling you that it's maxed out (which is actually a lie and you can load more on other tracks). You could then run another mastering chain in another DAW as long as they don't end up on the same core. It'll look like you just managed to double the amount of processing your computer can do (which obviously isn't true).


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 3, 2019)

Yes indeed. I once had a trick using VST system link where I ran two copies of nuendo on the one machine so I had two different video windows running at once...


----------

